# Camallanus Worms! Treatment? Experiences?



## ajramos92 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have recently discovered my fish have been degrading in health in my 28 gallon community tank. I have had my community tank for about 2 years and about a month ago I started noticing my Zebra Loach was bloating. I treated with Mediterranean salt but saw no improvement. About this time my Sarpae tetra developed a small sore near his tail. About a week later my other loach began bloating so once again salt treatment and reducing feeding. I waited another week with no improvement. I got Melafix for the sore on my tetra and treated. I did a major water change at midnight after seeing my fish suffocating (despite air pump running). One of my pearl danios also started becoming bloated. See pictures at link below.

After research I came to the conclusion it was a parasite. I am treating with quick fix for parasites but a few days ago I found my pearl danio floating around the tank, alive but dying.(I had to euthanize him) After looking for a few minutes I noticed red worms coming from it's anus . After seeing a couple pictures I was sure it was Camallanus worms. I have two more p danios that both have small sores and a Chinese algae eater (no problems).

I have been doing research but all the treatments I have seen (lamisole and fenbendazole). Both of these are hard to come by.

*Long story short, has anyone else dealt with Camallanus worms and what have been your experiences on treatment and medications? I am contemplating to euthanize them all because I am sure they all have it and I don't want them suffering. (minus the Chinese algae eater??)*

Thanks, Alex.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id= ... sp=sharing

On a happy note, my one month 30 gallon cichlid tank is doing great. All the fish can't wait to be fed, nomatter how much I feed them (usually twice a day).


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

viewtopic.php?p=1609903#p1609903


----------



## ajramos92 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi GTZ,
I have seen that post and I have been looking for Panacur.

Does anyone have any experience with Panacur or experience with any other med to treat Camallanus worms that is easily available in the US?

-Thanks, Alex


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check with your local veterinarian to see if they will sell you Panacur. I bought some from my vet to kill planaria in my shrimp tank but have no experience with Camallanus worms.


----------



## ajramos92 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is an update and some new information. I found out that panacure is the same as Safeguard dewormer sold at petco. I got some and began treatment. In medicine bottle mixed a small bit of aquarium water and the fenbendazole. Found out that ratio is 1/10th grams per 20 gallons. After shaking up medicine with water added flake fish food and let soak about 45 minutes. I treated aquarium for 2 days.

In those days I didn't see any worms coming out. The yoyo(zebra) loaches still had their large stomachs. After more research found out this is a common occurrence with yoyo loaches called gravid. They have unfertilized eggs collecting inside of them. That would make sense since the only two I have are both large(females).

So hopefully the camallanus worms were limited to that one danio (where I first saw it). I removed him before he was completely dead, which could mean the worms never abandoned the host and all came out with him. Happy I treated anyways because hopefully that killed any worms in the gravel or quite possibly in another one of my fish. Also my sarpae tetra is getting better, his skin has healed and slowly the darkness on skin is going away.

I will keep an eye on the fish for any sign of the worms and if in a couple weeks they are all well, I will add a couple male yoyo's for the ladies!

-Alex


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update Alex. From what I've read, camallanus are very easily transferred to other tanks via nets and other equipment. I gather that they're very small and likely undetectable to the naked eye while still young. I would definitely monitor your other fish closely.


----------



## ajramos92 (Sep 17, 2013)

That's what I have read as well. I am glad I did the treatment. Hopefully that takes care of what I can't see.

-Alex


----------

